# TRBS 1203 und  2131 aufgehoben !?



## wm-webservice (12 September 2010)

Hallo,
weiß jemand von euch warum die TRBS 1203 teilweise und die TRBS 2131 komplett aufgehoben wurde?

Hier Auszüge aus einer Bekanntmachung der Bundesanstalt für Arbeitsschutz und Arbeitsmedizin :

Aufgehobene TRBS 

TRBS 1203 Teil 1
Befähigte Personen – Besondere Anforderungen – Explosionsgefährdungen

TRBS 1203 Teil 2
Befähigte Personen – Besondere Anforderungen – Druckgefährdungen

Nr. 1/2005
TRBS 1203 Teil 3
Befähigte Personen – Besondere Anforderungen – Elektrische Gefährdungen

TRBS 2131
Elektrische Gefährdung

Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## ExGuide (12 September 2010)

Bei der TRBS 1203 relativ einfach, es gibt eine neue Ausgabe...


----------



## wm-webservice (12 September 2010)

OK ,
bleibt noch die TRBS 2131......


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (12 September 2010)

Hallo wm-webservice,

danke für die Info. Hab mal gegoogeld.. http://www.presseanzeiger.de/meldungen/recht-gesetz/374502.php



gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## wm-webservice (21 September 2010)

*Die BG hat sich durchgesetzt*

Um das Thema abschließend zu behandeln wollte ich allen Interessierten mitteilen was unser Sicherheitsing. dazu gesagt hat.
Es scheint wohl einen kleinen Machtkampf zwischen der BG und dem "Staat" ( Betriebssicherheitsverordnung) zu geben.
Die BG hat sich durchgesetzt und Ihre BGVA3 als allein gültige Vorschrift plaziert.
Hintergrund dabei ist wohl auch das in der BSichV nicht speziel auf Gefährdung durch den Elektrischen Strom eingegangen wird und die BG argumentiert hat das die TRBS 2131 in Ihr Sachgebiet gehört und mit der BGVA3 dieses schon zu genüge abgehandelt wird.

Ergo- Zurück auf den Stand des Jahres 1997 .:sm26:

Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Epileptriker (21 September 2010)

wm-webservice schrieb:


> Um das Thema abschließend zu behandeln wollte ich allen Interessierten mitteilen was unser Sicherheitsing. dazu gesagt hat.



Der redet, gelinde gesagt, ganz schönes Blech.

http://www.diesteckdose.net/forum/showpost.php?p=101654&postcount=70
http://www.diesteckdose.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8657


----------

